# Making Jerky - Which wood is best



## jeff1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Hey all, I'll be smoking jerky for the first time this weekend.  I usually smoke Almonds (my specialty!) with Hickory and it turns out great.  The Jerky recipe I was thinking would be basic soy, maybe teriyaki + Pineapple or something along those lines.  ANy recommendations on wood type?

Also, From what I gathered on the forums, Flank steak for around 7 hours at 180?  I have a MES 40" Electric.

Thanks!


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 28, 2016)

Beef Jerky doesn't get much better than with Hickory smoke.

Flank Steak @ 180*? Can't say as I've tried it, but it doesn't seem to be a good candidate for low & slow (very lean)...that's more of a sear it, flip it, sear it type of cut. I've char-grilled them with smoke and was pleased with a med/rare finish...took all of about 6 or 7 minutes.

Not to say it can't be done low & slow, but 180* is wicked-low...but for that long, you may end up with a med-well to well-done piece of leather. Definitely stick it with a probe after an hour or 2 and monitor temps thereafter.

Eric


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Yeah, figured that. I ended up getting London Broil and cut it 1/2" thick. Should I do that at 180 for 7 hours?


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

jeff1 said:


> Yeah, figured that. I ended up getting London Broil and cut it 1/2" thick. Should I do that at 180 for 7 hours?


jeff1 that is a very thick cut to make Jerky,most recipes call for 1/4" good luck

Richie


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2016)

You know, not sure why I said 1/2".  They are about 1/4 - 3/8" thick.  I'm getting a lot of mixed opinions on the temperature and time.  Any advice would be great.  I was going to do 180 degrees (just so my smoker will...smoke) and check it after like 6 hours.  Thoughts?  How do I know when it is done?


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2016)

This isn't for cooking steak (carne asada flank) it's for jerky, to Clarify.


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

jeff1 said:


> You know, not sure why I said 1/2".  They are about 1/4 - 3/8" thick.  I'm getting a lot of mixed opinions on the temperature and time.  Any advice would be great.  I was going to do 180 degrees (just so my smoker will...smoke) and check it after like 6 hours.  Thoughts?  How do I know when it is done?


jeff if you have cure mixed in with  the seasoning you will be fine at 180. Do a bend test after a few hours and you will know when it is done. Bend not Break

Richie

And for jerky hanger

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/174140/sausage-rack-mes40-w-step-by-step


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Ok, awesome.  Thank you!  Since I'm still a "Rookie" by cure...?  I have Soy sauce, Teriyaki sauce, Apple Juice, little A1, pepper and some apple cider vinegar in the marinade.  That ok for "cure?"  Will be sitting in fridge for around 24 hours or little longer.  Sorry for all the questions.  haha.


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

jeff1 said:


> Ok, awesome.  Thank you!  Since I'm still a "Rookie" by cure...?  I have Soy sauce, Teriyaki sauce, Apple Juice, little A1, pepper and some apple cider vinegar in the marinade.  That ok for "cure?"  Will be sitting in fridge for around 24 hours or little longer.  Sorry for all the questions.  haha.


By cure I am referring to sodium nitrite ( pink Salt) it will minimize the chance of food poisoning

 http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts

Richie


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Uh oh.  So since I don't have that in there, did I just waste 4 pounds of meat?  Dang it.


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

jeff1 said:


> Uh oh.  So since I don't have that in there, did I just waste 4 pounds of meat?  Dang it.


Have you ever used that recipe before?

Richie


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2016)

This is my first time, but I just found a variation of this recipe online.  I just omitted hot sauce and Cranberry juice that they had in there.


----------



## tropics (Jan 29, 2016)

jeff1 said:


> This is my first time, but I just found a variation of this recipe online.  I just omitted hot sauce and Cranberry juice that they had in there.


I am sure there are people on this site that don't use cure maybe one will post 

Richie


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2016)

London broil and flank are both excellent cuts for jerky. I use them all the time, sliced to about 1/4" thick. 

Cherry is one of my favorite woods for smoking jerky. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/227772/london-broil-we-aint-gonna-let-spoil


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 29, 2016)

Since you didn't use cure you will want to go with your higher temp 180 for smoking. 

The method I use for temp is a step method. I start the smoker around 130 for the first hour. Then I step the temp up 10 degrees every hour until I reach an pit temp of 180. Because of the slow cooking process this method requires that you use cure. 

As for how to tell when it's done. That's really a personal preference. It all depends on how dry you like your jerky.


----------



## jeff1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Great, thank you all!  Good to get great tips like this from people who definitely have the experience.  Let's see what happens!


----------

